# VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R



## mike_w (8. April 2011)

Wie steht der VDSF zum Thema C&R? Auf der Homepage  scheint es eindeutig zu sein, aber was gibt Herr Mohnert vom VDSF im Interview vor einem Jahr von sich?
Herr Steffens ist vom DAV

Hier ein Auszug http://www.champions-team.de/berichte/interviews/2010/RuteundRolle_DAV_VdSF.php :

Mohnert: Wir haben uns zum Beispiel klar vom nicht gerade fischschonenden Halbmeter-Setzkescher distanziert und für lange, knotenlose Kescher ausgesprochen. Zum Thema „catch und release“  vertreten wir die Auffassung, dass die biologische Auslese zur Sicherung einer gesunden Fischpopulation besser beschreibt. Die Bestimmung, was zu tun oder zu unterlassen ist, trifft nicht der Angler, sondern der Inhaber des Fischereirechts, denn nur er trägt die Verantwortung für das Gewässer und dessen Bewirtschaftung. Fangen und zurücksetzen wird also ohnehin praktiziert. Jedem Fisch umgangssprachlich auf den Kopf zu klopfen, ist auch wissenschaftlich völlig überholt, und es macht Sinn, der Reproduktion wegen zurückzusetzen.

Steffens: …. Und eine Entnahme von Fisch ist bekanntlich nicht in jedem Fall vorgeschrieben. Warum sollen wir da nicht auch größere Fische, die einen hohen Reproduktionswert haben, zurücksetzen!

Mohnert: Ein gutes Beispiel ist das Ijsselmeer bei unseren niederländischen Nachbarn. Der Hecht darf hier zwar beangelt, aber nicht entnommen werden. Die dortigen Fischereirechtsinhaber wollen den Hechtbestand schonen - mit Erfolg!

d


----------



## RibnitzerJung (8. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Naja, recht haben die Holländer ja auf jeden Fall... und es funktioniert...
Sollte man bei uns für einige Fische in einigen Regionen auch mal machen für 10 oder 15 Jahre!!!


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Hab das mal hierhin verschoben.


----------



## Tate (8. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Es sollte generell keinen Entnahmezwang geben aber auch nicht die Pflicht zum unbedingten Zurücksetzen. Die Mindestmasse sinnvoll erhöht und eine Obergrenze geschaffen und fertig.


----------



## mike_w (9. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Naja, was soll oder nicht soll, ist hier im Board schon unendlich diskutiert worden.
Interessant ist die Diskrepanz zwischen den Statuten des VDSF, wonach jeder Maßige nichtgeschonte Fisch abgeschlagen werden müsste und den Aussagen des VDSF-Vertreters Mohnert, der ganz anders spricht, bzw. gesprochen hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Solange auf den Seiten des VDSF immer noch höchst offiziell zu lesen ist, dass nur der Verzehr der gefangene Fische der vernünftigen Grund fürs Angeln sei, solange können die reden und Nebelkerzen werfen wie sie wollen.

Sowohl die veröffentlichten Fakten wie das Verhalten des VDSF wie vieler Landesverbände, Vereine vom VDSF etc., welche ja auch deswegen das abschlagen jeden maßigen Fisches in ihren Angelbedingungen stehen haben, zeigen was von solchen Worten zu halten ist...


----------



## Professor Tinca (9. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Damals gings dem Mohnert auch noch drum, dem DAV Honig in den Bart zu schmieren um die Übernahme schnell unter Dach und Fach zu bringen.
Das viel versprochen und wenig gehalten wird, sieht man doch überall. Die Ansichten wechseln manche öfter als ihre Unterwäsche.:m


----------



## zorra (9. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Gott sei Dank das einige Vereine das Zeichen der Zeit erkannt haben bevor die verstaubten vom VDSF mal was auf die Reihe kriegen....nicht desto Trotz stehste in D-Land als C&R Angler immmer noch mit einem Bein vorm Richter...habe die Hoffnung für eine Entscheidungsfreiheit aber noch nicht aufgegeben.
gr.zorra


----------



## Alcedo Atthis (10. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Ich bin heilfroh, das die Vereinigung von VDSF und DAV erstmal in die Hose gegangen ist und auf die lange Bank geschoben wurde. Der VDSF braucht einen neuen Vorstand, einen, der wieder FÜR seine eigenen zahlenden Mitglieder kämpft und nicht mit vorauseilendem Kadavergehorsam jeden unausgegorenen Mist aus Brüssel oder Berlin auf seine Fahnen heftet.
Solange dieses Problem nicht erledigt ist, kann es  meinetwegen gerne zwei Vereine geben...


----------



## mike_w (10. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Ich frage mich, wieso offensichtlich ein Funktionär des VDSF den Standpunkt vertritt, dass z.B. vollständiges C&R für Hecht in Holland offensichtlich sehr gut funktioniert und es anscheinend begrüßt (er sagt es zwar im Interview nicht direkt aus, aber der Grundtenor scheint mir sehr positiv zu sein).

Auf der anderen Seite in seinen Statuten das Gegenteil schreibt, weit über das Hinaus, was der Gesetzgeber verlangt.
Woher kommt diese Differenz?


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Wärs eine Krankheit, würde man es gespaltene Persönlichkeit nennen...........


----------



## Jose (10. April 2011)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, wieso offensichtlich ein Funktionär des VDSF den Standpunkt vertritt, dass z.B. vollständiges C&R für Hecht in Holland offensichtlich sehr gut funktioniert...
> 
> Auf der anderen Seite in seinen Statuten das Gegenteil schreibt, weit über das Hinaus, was der Gesetzgeber verlangt.
> Woher kommt diese Differenz?



Weil dieser wackere Recke ein Funktionär in Deutschland ist, in Holland aber nicht. Hier kann er den dicken Maxe machen und Angler "unter seine Knute zwingen", dort ist er nur ein angelndes Würstchen.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Die Schweitz macht es uns vor:
http://www.angelpiloten.de/recht/schweizer-bundesbehoerden-legalisieren-catch-release-261


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

War schneller ;-)
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4259084#post4259084

Danke dafür natürlich dennoch!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> In SH haben beide Landesaverbände versucht den Satz aus dem Fischereigesetz wegzulassen, hat die Politiker aber nicht gejuckt...,


 
Du würdest dich wundern, wie schnell das die Politiker juckt, wenn die Vereine anfangen, ihre Mitglieder entsprechend zu informieren, welche Politiker hier ihre Interessen vertreten.

Ich habe kürzlich etwas publik gemacht, welche Lokalpolitiker sich dafür einsetzen, die lokalen Wälder "etwas intensiver zu nutzen". Danach habe ich Anrufe bis in die Nacht bekommen, um zu klären, dass das alles doch nicht so gemeint war. #h


----------



## Dorschgreifer (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Du würdest dich wundern, wie schnell das die Politiker juckt, wenn die Vereine anfangen, ihre Mitglieder entsprechend zu informieren, welche Politiker hier ihre Interessen vertreten.
> 
> Ich habe kürzlich etwas publik gemacht, welche Lokalpolitiker sich dafür einsetzen, die lokalen Wälder "etwas intensiver zu nutzen". Danach habe ich Anrufe bis in die Nacht bekommen, um zu klären, dass das alles doch nicht so gemeint war. #h


 
Wenn sich die Angler mal alle einig wären und dann auch so konsequent wären und andere Parteien wählen würden, könnte ich mir das durchaus als Druckmittel vorstellen.

Nur leider ist die Realität eine andere...., denn die gesetzlichen Regelungen, sowie Änderungen dazu sind 90% der Angler so etwas von egal, wie nichts anderes, die schlafen alle...

Du siehst doch schon alleine hier, welche Scharen sich an dem Thema beteiligen....:vik:


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Angler mal alle einig wären und dann auch so konsequent wären und andere Parteien wählen würden, könnte ich mir das durchaus als Druckmittel vorstellen.
> 
> Nur leider ist die Realität eine andere...., denn die gesetzlichen Regelungen, sowie Änderungen dazu sind 90% der Angler so etwas von egal, wie nichts anderes, die schlafen alle...
> 
> Du siehst doch schon alleine hier, welche Scharen sich an dem Thema beteiligen....:vik:




Die Laier welche ich schon seit Jahren höre/ lese.

Wenn Vereine und Verbände endlich Informationen liefern  und auch Diskussionen darüber zulassen würden, würden viele Angler nicht den Sand in den Kopf stecken.

Jahrelange Desinformation hinterlässt halt Spuren.

Demokratie endet nicht an der Wahlurne zum Vereinsvorsitzenden. 
Auch lässt das Wahlrecht in den LV und Bundesverband keine Einflussnahme der einzelnen Angler an sich zu.

In fast jedem Verein wird sich über die mangelnde beteiligung der Angler zur JHV beklagt.
Ist mal einer auf die Idee gekommen die JHV anders zu gestalten? Informationen zu liefern und nicht nur das Übliche herunterlaiern?
Der Mist fängt doch schon mit der Einladung zur JHV an.
Standard Einladungen aus dem Internet ohne Inhalt.

So und nun wundert man sich, dass hier im AB immer nur die selben sich das Maulzerreissen.

Mich wundert es nicht. Die Einflussnahme eines Angler auf Verbandsebene ist tendenziell gegen Null.
Also warum hier doof rumlabern?

oder schau Dir doch mal euer Forum an.
Gegenläufige Meinungen werden abgewatscht.

Einer der wenigen LV welche überhaupt ein Forum betreiben und Stellung beziehen.
*top*


----------



## Wollebre (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

*Vereinsvorsitzende usw werden nicht auf Lebenszeit gewählt!*
 Wenn überhaupt ein Interesse der meisten Mitglieder vorhanden wäre sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen, kann das auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung abgestellt werden. Nur niemand will diese Jobs machen und wird XXXX gewählt und man hat seine Ruhe.

 Das es so ist sieht man daran wie wenig Interesse dieses und andere Themen haben welche die Politik in Vereine Verbände behandeln.


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*



Wollebre schrieb:


> *Vereinsvorsitzende usw werden nicht auf Lebenszeit gewählt!*
> Wenn überhaupt ein Interesse der meisten Mitglieder vorhanden wäre sich mit der Thematik zu beschäftigen, kann das auf der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung abgestellt werden. Nur niemand will diese Jobs machen und wird XXXX gewählt und man hat seine Ruhe.
> 
> Das es so ist sieht man daran wie wenig Interesse dieses und andere Themen haben welche die Politik in Vereine Verbände behandeln.




Auch dies das niemand will ist doch so nicht korrekt.
99,99 % der Angler haben doch keine Ahnung was man als Vorstand machen muss oder auch nicht.
Oftmmals ist es eine Abneigung aus Unwissenheit heraus.
Es fehlt ein entsprechendes Nachwuchskonzept.

Das Ehrenamt muss unserer Zeit angepasst werden.
Ämter auf mehr Köpfe verteilt werden, Nachwuchs muss geschult/ gefördert werden.
Auch muss man offen für neues sein.
Unsere Gesetzeslage in DE lässt es im Grunde nicht zu solch ein Ehrenamt mal eben neben dem Job zu erledigen.


----------



## Wollebre (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Dorschgreifer schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Angler mal alle einig wären und dann auch so konsequent wären und andere Parteien wählen würden, könnte ich mir das durchaus als Druckmittel vorstellen.
> 
> welche der etablierten Parteien schreibt sich nicht diese und jene Ziele der idiologisch "Verwirrten" auf die Fahne nur um denen Wähler abzujagen?
> 
> ...



Das verfolge ich schon lange bei den Themen Angeln in Politik und Verbänden. Allein im AB sind über 20000 angemeldet. Aber 15 davon scheinen nur Angler zu sein welche die Themen interessieren..... Gründe hierfür mögen vielfältig sein. Die Ignoranten die erst aufwachen wenn es zu spät ist und die die gar nichts merken... 
Dann die Frage welche Mühe machen sich die Vorsitzenden die Mitglieder in die vielfältigen Thematiken einzubinden was in der Angelpolitik derzeit abgeht und welche Konsequenzen das mittel- bis langfristig haben wird? Nur im Titel sonnen und zu Empfänge zu gehen und Lachshappen zu vernichten ist sicherlich zu wenig um einem Verein Leben einzuhauchen. Das sollten mal alle Vorstände überdenken.
Altes Sprichwort: wie der Herr, so das Gescherr....


----------



## Sharpo (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Das verfolge ich schon lange bei den Themen Angeln in Politik und Verbänden. Allein im AB sind über 20000 angemeldet. Aber 15 davon scheinen nur Angler zu sein welche die Themen interessieren..... Gründe hierfür mögen vielfältig sein. Die Ignoranten die erst aufwachen wenn es zu spät ist und die die gar nichts merken...
> Dann die Frage welche Mühe machen sich die Vorsitzenden die Mitglieder in die vielfältigen Thematiken einzubinden was in der Angelpolitik derzeit abgeht und welche Konsequenzen das mittel- bis langfristig haben wird? Nur im Titel sonnen und zu Empfänge zu gehen und Lachshappen zu vernichten ist sicherlich zu wenig um einen Verein am Leben einzuhauchen. Denke da ist einiges im argen. Altes Sprichwort: wie der Herr, so das Gescherr....




Korrekt Danke. Läuft seit min. 50 Jahren schon so.


So, und das man Gesetze aufweichen kann haben die schweizer Kollegen auch gerade gezeigt.


----------



## gründler (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Hier wird sich nix dahin ändern,eher im gegenteil was ich so die tage mitbekommen habe werden wir hier noch ganz andere themen kriegen und der Thomas wird dann wohl im dreieck hüpfen.

|wavey:


----------



## Casso (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Wollebre schrieb:


> Das verfolge ich schon lange bei den Themen Angeln in Politik und Verbänden. Allein im AB sind über 20000 angemeldet. Aber 15 davon scheinen nur Angler zu sein welche die Themen interessieren



Viele werden einfach nicht die Lust haben sich an einer Diskussion zu beteiligen. Zur Kenntnis werden diese Themen aber viele Leute nehmen. Ich selber verfolge die Themen in Politik und Verbänden sehr gerne, habe nur keine große Lust mich mit anderen auseinander zu setzen.


----------



## Wegberger (16. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Hallo,

die Krux an der Geschichte ist doch,

- das beim Angler sein Horizont im Verein endet. Egal ob angeltechnisch oder angelpolitisch. Verbände sind auf der andere Seite der Demakationslinie.

- und die Verbände kennen keine Angler, sondern nur untergeordnete Verbände oder Vereine. Angler befinden sich zum Glück ausserhalb dieser heilen Welt.

Als Angler muss du also deinen Verein umkrempeln und das viele mit dir zeitgleich im Bundesland. Diese Konstruktion ist schon verbandserhaltend genug. 

Als Verband - willst du deine Komfortzone -> des Zahlviehs doch nicht aufgeben.

Also wird sich nix ändern ..... nur insolvenzen könnte helfen.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Meinung/ Tendenz alle nicht geschützten Fische verwerten zu müssen macht sich auch in vielen Vereinen, Verbänden und in der Politik breit.
> 
> Da ist Bayern absolut kein Einzelfall.
> 
> Da geht auch wieder diese C&R Geschichte los.  *hust*



Das macht sich doch nicht breit, das war doch nie anders. Und das betrifft nicht nur Organisationen, sondern auch den einzelnen Angler/Angelfischer. Geschätzte 90% der Angler/Angelfischer, denen ich am Wasser begegne, schöpfen das Fanglimit voll aus, nicht weil sie es (hier in Bayern) MÜSSEN, sondern weil sie es DÜRFEN. Die C&R- oder C&D-Fraktion stellt meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine kleine Minderheit dar, hauptsächlich unter den jüngeren Zunftgenossen.


----------



## gründler (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Warum wir das alles so haben,es geht nicht um C&R es geht darum das uns ende der 90er das Selbstentscheiden genommen wurde und noch vieles anderes auch.

Würde es in DE erlaubt sein selbst zu entscheiden ob wir fische töten müssen oder nicht, hätten wir diese ganze C&R Staatsoper nicht.


|wavey:


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> Das macht sich doch nicht breit, das war doch nie anders. Und das betrifft nicht nur Organisationen, sondern auch den einzelnen Angler/Angelfischer. Geschätzte 90% der Angler/Angelfischer, denen ich am Wasser begegne, schöpfen das Fanglimit voll aus, nicht weil sie es (hier in Bayern) MÜSSEN, sondern weil sie es DÜRFEN. Die C&R- oder C&D-Fraktion stellt meiner Erfahrung nach nur eine kleine Minderheit dar, hauptsächlich unter den jüngeren Zunftgenossen.



Mag ich nicht abstreiten.
Mir erscheint dieses Thema aber seit einigen Jahren wieder aktueller.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*



gründler schrieb:


> Würde es in DE erlaubt sein selbst zu entscheiden ob wir fische töten müssen oder nicht, hätten wir diese ganze C&R Staatsoper nicht.
> 
> 
> |wavey:



De facto würde sich am Wasser aber nichts ändern, da i.d.R. ja auch jetzt schon jeder selbst entscheidet, ob er einen Fisch entnimmt oder nicht. Nur ist das eben manchmal nicht gesetzeskonform. Mehr released würde m.E.n. aber dennoch nicht, denn (ich zitier mich mal selbst): 
Geschätzte 90% der Angler/Angelfischer, denen ich am Wasser begegne,  schöpfen das Fanglimit voll aus, nicht weil sie es (hier in Bayern)  MÜSSEN, sondern weil sie es DÜRFEN.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*



G.B.Wolf schrieb:


> De facto würde sich am Wasser aber nichts ändern, da i.d.R. ja auch jetzt schon jeder selbst entscheidet, ob er einen Fisch entnimmt oder nicht. Nur ist das eben manchmal nicht gesetzeskonform. Mehr released würde m.E.n. aber dennoch nicht, denn (ich zitier mich mal selbst):
> Geschätzte 90% der Angler/Angelfischer, denen ich am Wasser begegne,  schöpfen das Fanglimit voll aus, nicht weil sie es (hier in Bayern)  MÜSSEN, sondern weil sie es DÜRFEN.



Nur mal am Rande erwähnt:
Nach dem Ausschöpfen des Fanglimits müsste aber die Angelei eingestellt werden. 


Mit der These, dass sich am Wasser nichts ändern würde könntest Du Recht haben.
Aber jeder Angler müsste keine Angst mehr haben für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen vor dem Kadi gezerrt zu werden.


----------



## G.B.Wolf (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Nur mal am Rande erwähnt:
> Nach dem Ausschöpfen des Fanglimits müsste aber die Angelei eingestellt werden.



(Mal davon abgesehen, dass sich manche schwarzen Schafe nicht daran halten) Ja, und? Deshalb wird es trotzdem mehrheitlich voll ausgeschöpft, entsprechende Fangerfolge vorausgesetzt.




Sharpo schrieb:


> Aber jeder Angler müsste keine Angst mehr haben für das Zurücksetzen von Fischen vor dem Kadi gezerrt zu werden.


Deshalb schrieb ich ja _de facto_; _de jure_ hast du natürlich recht.


----------



## Carsten88045 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> 1. Der Schutz des Einzelnen (Tierschutz) ist nicht so wichtig wie der Schutz der Art, des Lebensraums usw. (Naturschutz).



Genau das ist, ist aber doch letztendlich das, was Schonmaß und Schonzeit auch tun (sollen).
Die Population wird erhalten, einzelne Individuen für die Population verträglich entnommen.

"Abknüppelgebot" ist aus meiner Sicht eine polemische Bezeichnung, weil es nicht die Sinnrichtung wiedergibt. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass der Angler die Gewässer leer macht, weil er alles abknüppelt, was er angelt. Man erwartet ja, dass der Angler nur entnimmt, was er sinnvoll verwerten kann und über dieses Maß hinaus auch nicht angelt. Tut er das nicht, muss er auch keinen Fisch anknüppeln, den er nicht möchte. 

Das entspricht natürlich nicht bei allen der Vorstellung von Angeln. Wer halt schlicht und ergreifend angeln und zurücksetzen will, der versucht das so darzustellen, als ob er eigentlich gerne viel ökologischer an die Sache rangehen würde, als das die Vorschriften hergeben.

Am Ende bleibt doch wieder alles an einer Frage hängen: Ist es dem Fisch zumutbar Ihn zum reinen Vergnügen aus dem Wasser zu ziehen oder nicht. Dazu gibt es zwei Meinungen. Jede Meinung hat ihre Anhänger.


----------



## Sharpo (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*



Carsten88045 schrieb:


> Genau das ist, ist aber doch letztendlich das, was Schonmaß und Schonzeit auch tun (sollen).
> Die Population wird erhalten, einzelne Individuen für die Population verträglich entnommen.
> 
> "Abknüppelgebot" ist aus meiner Sicht eine polemische Bezeichnung, weil es nicht die Sinnrichtung wiedergibt. Es geht ja nicht darum, dass der Angler die Gewässer leer macht, weil er alles abknüppelt, was er angelt. Man erwartet ja, dass der Angler nur entnimmt, was er sinnvoll verwerten kann und über dieses Maß hinaus auch nicht angelt. Tut er das nicht, muss er auch keinen Fisch anknüppeln, den er nicht möchte.
> ...



Nach aktueller Regelung werden die Kleinen geschützt und die fortpflanzungsfähigen  Fische mit hohe Reproduktionsmöglichkeit entnommen.
Macht oftmals keinen Sinn.


----------



## Ossipeter (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

Die Österreicher gehen sogar noch einen Schritt weiter:
http://www.predatorfishing.at/portfolio/wir-muessen-es-selbst-in-die-hand-nehmen/
#6


----------



## Carsten88045 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DAFV und DSAV: Nachfrage zum Fisch des Jahres - Der Huchen*

Das Argument mit den weiteren Tieren, die genutzt werden ist hinfällig. Eine Fehlnutzung legitimiert nicht die andere.

Am Ende bleibt trotzdem die Frage, ob es in Ordnung ist zur reinen Entspannung einen Fisch an Land zu ziehen und in dieser Erfahrung auszusetzen, womöglich wiederholt. Das Risiko, dass er das nicht überlebt, wird ebenfalls akzeptiert.

Wenn man der Meinung ist, das ist OK, gut. Aber das ist der Kern der Sache.
Wenn mir was am Schutz des Fisches liegt, dann angle ich gar nicht. Dann riskiere ich weder eine Verschlechterung der Situation des Individuums noch der Population.

Sich aber zum besseren Umweltschützer zu postulieren, weil man einen Fisch, dem man erst einen Haken ins Maul gedroschen hat, wieder zurücksetzt, erscheint mir persönlich reichlich schizophren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*



> Sich aber zum besseren Umweltschützer zu postulieren, weil man einen Fisch, dem man erst einen Haken ins Maul gedroschen hat, wieder zurücksetzt, erscheint mir persönlich reichlich schizophren.


Nicht Natur- und Tierschutz vermischen.

Tierschutz: Schutz des Individuums

Naturschutz: Schutz von Lebensräumen und Arten

Hat zuerst mal gar nix miteinander zu tun!!

Angeln spielt für den Naturschutz zuerst mal nur bei zu großer Entnahme eine Rolle - für die ist zurücksetzen sinnvoll...

Nur die durchgeknallten Tierschützer und Tierrechtler sehen Angeln grundsätzlich als das Böse, weil ein armes Fischlein verletzt wird...

Das Schlimme daran ist, dass sich spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie (Natur- wie Tierschutz) zusammen tut, um Angler vom Wasser, Jäger vom Wald und Bauern von den Feldern wegzukriegen...

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=295330

Nach jahrzehntelanger schützergeprägter Gehirnwäsche haben leider viele organisierte Angelfischer - aber auch Angler - und vor allem die Verbände der organisierten Angelfischer, diesen Unfug selber verinnerlicht und wird  von denen auch immer wieder Natur- und Tierschutz vermischt.

Kein Wunder, dass die Verbände da nichts Zielführendes hinkriegen, sondern immer nur immer weitere Restriktionen kommen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: VDSF - Standpunkt zu C&R*

http://www.carpzilla.de/news/carpzi...r-stimmzettel-ueber-das-nachtangelverbot-5432


----------

